# First time out on a boat! What should I bring?



## OD_fisherman (May 9, 2015)

Hey guys, 
A few of my buddies and I from work are going to be going out on a boat for a few hours next month. Just wanted to see what I should bring as far as tackle, food/drinks, and any other things that’ll help make the experience go smoothly. I have a few ideas in my head already for what I am going to bring. I have a standard ugly stick with some 15# braided line and a bigger fishing pole with some regular mono. I plan on bringing some extra bottom Riggs and some jigs for flounder fishing. For bait we have a lot of it already planned on getting like peeler crabs, squid, bloodworms, and some fishbites. What else would you guys recommend?

All recommendations are welcome

oD


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Is it a charter boat. They normally provide all you need. Usually you only need to bring sunscreen, snacks, liquid refreshments, and some cash to tip the mate.


----------



## OD_fisherman (May 9, 2015)

It’s not a charter. We are going out as a group of 4 on a boat for a little tournament. It’s his first time out also and we want to try to be as prepared as possible. We have the bait down as far as what we are bringing. The marina where we are going out I think provides the LPVs.

oD


----------



## saltykorean (Feb 12, 2018)

I would bring terminal tackle (i.e. swivels, snaps, hooks, leader material) and also learn to tie various rigs. I pre-tie rigs before going out but doesn't hurt to be able to tie a rig on the spot depending on current, wind, or changing conditions. Bring leads of various weights and styles. Bring extra spools of line in case you need to respool. You should be set for rods/reels, what you've named should get you through most applications.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

My suggestion is take Dramamine if you're not use to a boat. And BYOB...Bring Your Own Bucket....make that, BYOBB (bring your own barf bucket) Go light on the snacks/eating/drinking. If ya have to nibble and drink, then limit the amount of times you bend forward from a sitting position. Stomach crunches get me every time.
If you're not prone to seasickness....then ignore the suggestions I suggested. Have a nice time out there with the fellas.


----------



## OD_fisherman (May 9, 2015)

The trip turned out pretty good. Fishes from 6am to 1pm. Only caught skates but overall a great time. Already planning another trip.

OD


----------

